# Heresy-Online & The Founding Fields "Embedded" Giveaway



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey There folks! Commissar Ploss here to bring you another wonderful something for the members of Heresy-Online! :clapping:

*Heresy-Online* (the best forum in the land) has partnered with *TheFoundingFields.com* (the premier Black Library book review and fiction news website) to give away two copies of Dan Abnett's new book, _Embedded._ Angry Robot Books has generously supplied us with the two copies to help spread the word of Mr. Abnett's latest literary achievement. 







*
The stunning military science fiction novel from the New York Times bestselling author of Prospero Burns.​*
We're here to spread the nice goodies on to you, our loyal readers and forumites. All you have to do enter is answer two simple questions.  you didn't think we were just going to throw them at you, did you?

Two available copies means two questions. One that can be found here, and on that can be found over at www.TheFoundingFields.com.

Here is the question for the Heresy-Online copy:

*What Planet is featured as the setting of this book?*​
If you can answer this question correctly, you'll be entered into the giveaway to win the copy from Heresy-Online. Now you can head on over to The Founding Fields for a chance to win their copy!

Send you answers to [email protected] 

Be sure to mention which site's question you are answering and include your forum handle in the subject line.

The Giveaway will run through Friday, June 10th.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Email sent. 

Thanks for this great chance dude!

Edit: Fuck, forgot the include my name on the subject line. :headbutt:


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Sent a message 

Are we allowed to answer the other question as well? (I answered the Heresy one so far).


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Sent a message.

Good luck to my fellow heretics.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Ultra111 said:


> Sent a message
> 
> Are we allowed to answer the other question as well? (I answered the Heresy one so far).


yes, two books, two chances to win. 

CP


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

do you know if he wrote the book slowly because im not a very fast reader .


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Sent another PM, you get them? Hope they're right and good luck to everyone!


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> do you know if he wrote the book slowly because im not a very fast reader .


I can assure you that how fast he wrote it has nothing to do with how you pace yourself while reading. :scratchhead: You can read it however fast or slow you want.

CP


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

I posted on both HoL ond TFF but only got a reply from HoL. Has my answer on TFF been registered?
Aewsome comp btw


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

is this book better then Prospero burns....? or will it be another torture to read.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Azkaellon, it's completly different to _Prospero Burns_, but I found both books amazing. . I would enter, but I've already read the book.

Although, it was an e-copy.... *ponders*.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Dagmire said:


> I posted on both HoL ond TFF but only got a reply from HoL. Has my answer on TFF been registered?
> Aewsome comp btw


Yeah, me too?


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Dagmire said:


> I posted on both HoL ond TFF but only got a reply from HoL. Has my answer on TFF been registered?
> Aewsome comp btw


Yes, whichever one you answer first is the one that the response will be sent to. I can assure you that all of your answers have been received. I dont want to spam inboxes with Congratulations! emails. So i've set the response to be done only once every four days if you've already sent an email. 

CP


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

we've had quite a few responses so far! Keep them coming! Looking to really spread the word about this one.

CP


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

one week left! Get your entries in!

CP


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Well, we had a fair amount of entries this time around! Happy to say that we've got two winners for the copies of Embedded! 

The winner of Heresy-Online's copy is: *Doelago Karukka!*

and the winner of TFF's copy is : *Mia Dalsgaard!*

I've contacted both of you, so as soon as we have addresses we'll ship your books to you! Thanks again to everyone who entered, and i hope you'll stick around and see what else we give away in the future!

Commissar Ploss


----------



## Pusser (May 26, 2011)

Wohoo!
Now I know what I will read when I am done with the five books I have lined up already


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Congratulations everyone .


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes! Thanks to all who entered! The Randomizer does not discriminate! You all had an equal chance.  Two lucky sons-of-bit...err... wonderful people... have been chosen as winners, so Doelago, and Pusser, your books are on the way. 

CP


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Commissar Ploss said:


> Yes! Thanks to all who entered! The Randomizer does not discriminate! You all had an equal chance.  Two lucky sons-of-bit...err... wonderful people... have been chosen as winners, so Doelago, and Pusser, your books are on the way.
> 
> CP


Yay! I actually won something! Thanks! 

Ouh, and good luck next time everyone else!


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Gratz Doelago, Mia


----------

